# Eagle vs. Shark Costume Conundrum



## Branch (Oct 15, 2010)

hey. my friend and i plan to make the costumes from Eagle vs. Shark. i know it's not exactly 'popular', and so i'm unsure as to whether or not we should bother making them. who would get the reference apart from us and the odd FotC fan? 

so that would make the question(s): worth it? why? something completely different?
(wasn't sure this belonged here, berate if desired)


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh my god I love that movie.
DO IT


----------



## Branch (Oct 18, 2010)

well, since that was the only reply. sure. why not.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 18, 2010)

I also say why not.
If you both will like it then who cares if no one else does.


----------

